# Авиация > Однополчане >  Ищу людей из 277-го бомбардировочного Млавского полка (Хурба)

## Пан69

Здравствуйте! Я ищу людей из 277-го бомбардировочного Млавского полка, дислоцированного на Дальнем Востоке (пос. Хурба). Дело в том, что 9 марта исполняется 90 лет моему деду, Трофимову Алексею Михайловичу, летчику, ветерану этого полка. Дедушка воевал с 1944 года, бомбил Кенигсберг, Берлин, Бреслау и др., заслужил орден Ленина и еще несколько орденов и кучу медалей. Сейчас, к счастью, у него все неплохо, за исключением некоторых проблем со зрением и слухом, он до сих пор работает на огородике и каждый день что-то чинит в гараже:). Я все это к чему? Не уверен, что в полку точно знают, что у него юбилей, поэтому хотелось бы подстраховаться...было бы здорово, если бы ему в этот день позвонили или прислали телеграмму его современные однополчане. Заранее благодарен!:) Адрес: 170009, г. Тверь, ул. Громова, д.46, кв. 16, тел. 8(4822) 447562   
Да, если однополчанам интересно, могу прислать видео, где он рассказывает о войне, очень интересно! У бомбардировщиков тоже все было сурово...например, во время первого боевого вылета из 9 самолетов назад вернулись только 2 - командира эскадрильи и моего деда...
Алексей.
pancaver2004@mail.ru

----------


## Мелихов Александр

За однополчан не скажем, а вот видео будет интересно всем, кто ходит на этот форум. Вы не могли бы залить на любой файлообменник?

----------


## Пан69

> За однополчан не скажем, а вот видео будет интересно всем, кто ходит на этот форум. Вы не могли бы залить на любой файлообменник?


Ок, несколько позже!

----------


## Пан69

http://ifolder.ru/29182812
вот здесь немного есть, это года 3 назад снимали, на 9 мая

----------


## Leonid46

Попробуйте здесь:

АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ФОРУМ на AVIA.RU - ХУРБА
АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ФОРУМ на AVIA.RU - Хурба-2

----------


## Fencer

Можно сюда заглянуть "Аэродром Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба)" http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=32746. Здесь очень много свежих фото и есть ретрофото.Если зарегистрироваться на авиафоруме,то можно свои фото выложить.

----------


## Fencer

Рекламный ролик 277-го БАП (аэродром Хурба) | VK.

----------


## Fencer

Хурба.flv - YouTube

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 Хурба-2 - YouTube

----------


## Fencer

http://vk.com/video-21921945_1674979...1945_167497910

----------


## Fencer

Крыло-2007 - YouTube

----------


## Fencer

проблемы с.Хурба-2 : Группа по интересам : Одноклассники
Комсомольский аэропорт, Хурба 2 : Группа для бизнеса. Компания. Транспорт : Одноклассники
Здесь все кто служил на авиобазе хурба!!! : Группа по интересам : Одноклассники
в\ч77944г.Хурба-2 : Группа по интересам : Одноклассники
в.ч. 03320 п.Хурба-2 : Группа по интересам : Одноклассники
вч03320 п.хурба-2 хабаровский край : Группа по интересам : Одноклассники
ХУРБА-2 : Группа по интересам : Одноклассники
Хурба-2 ВВС России : Группа по интересам : Одноклассники
ХУРБА-2 : Группа по интересам : Одноклассники

----------


## Fencer

"Хурбинец - это навсегда" Одноклассники

----------


## Fencer

Матчасть 277-го бап https://m.vk.com/albums-26358722

----------


## Fencer

"Было бы неверно утверждать, что никто больше не пытался пролететь чкаловским маршрутом под мостом. Несмотря на запреты такие попытки в советской авиации имели место. Об одной из них уже можно рассказать. В конце 80-х годов в бомбардировочный авиаполк, дислоцированный возле города Комсомольск-на-Амуре, с запада был переведен старший лейтенант К. Вполне приличный летчик с достойной по тем временам биографией. Уже тогда полеты стали праздником для авиаторов - то керосина нет, то еще чего. В общем, тосковали летчики по небу.
Весной 1988 года упомянутый старший лейтенант следовал в отпуск из Хабаровска в Днепропетровск. Промежуточная посадка в Толмачево затянулась на несколько часов. Для иногороднего человека сидеть в аэропорту и не увидеть столицу Сибири просто недопустимо, поэтому дальневосточный летчик совершил экскурсию на такси. При проезде по Коммунальному мосту таксист рассказал, что, когда он был еще пацаном, пролетевший под фермами моста "МиГ" смыл его брюки в Обь. До этого летчик слышал всякие байки, но тут рассказывал "потерпевший". Сразу возникло желание повторить чкаловский трюк, но не в Новосибирске, а на Дальнем Востоке. 
Целью был избран железнодорожный мост у поселка Пивань Хабаровского края. Средством - родной Су-24. На совершение трюка старлей уговорил и друга, капитана Р., ведь экипаж самолета должен был состоять из двух человек. Больше месяца друзья рисовали схемы, высчитывали параметры, углы захода и прочее. Не поленились съездить к Пиваньскому мосту, но осмотреться на месте помешали моряки из подразделения внутренних войск, охранявшие важный объект.
Покорение моста решили совместить с полетом на полигон в районе Хабаровска. За сутки до предполагаемого полета нашлись "добрые" люди, доложили куда надо и даже приложили копии схем и расчетов при пролете моста, целых четыре варианта в зависимости от скорости ветра и прочих факторов. В итоге вместо аэродрома пилоты оказались в особом отделе авиадивизии, где после ряда профилактических мероприятий отказались от рискованного мероприятия. В начале 90-х годов старлей, не получив очередной звезды, подался в военную авиацию независимой Украины и даже дослужился до полковника, а капитан, уволившись в запас, организовал частную фирму.частную фирму." S7 Direct line - Новосибирск: на МиГ-17 под мостом (одна история)

Если это правда,то речь идет об 277-м бап (в/ч 44346) 83-й бад (в/ч 23405) на Су-24-х на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба)... 
На фотографиях тот самый мост,под которым планировалось пролететь Мост через Амур (Комсомольск-на-Амуре) — Википедия

----------


## Fencer

*ОПК установит новое радиолокационное оборудование на аэродромах на востоке страны*

МОСКВА, 13 января. /ТАСС/. *Объединенная приборостроительная корпорация (входит в "Ростех") в 2015 году установит и введет в эксплуатацию радиолокационное оборудование нового поколения на аэродромах в Комсомольске- на-Амуре*, Усть-Куте и Нерюнгри. Его планируется также поставлять зарубежным заказчикам, сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе ОПК.

Кроме того, корпорация изготовит оборудование для международного аэропорта Курск, аэропортов Восточный Иркутского авиазавода и Борисоглебское Казанского авиазавода.

Обзорный радиолокатор АОРЛ-1АС, который уже получили около 30 российских аэродромов, разработан Челябинским радиозаводом "Полет" и работает на основе особого алгоритма обработки информации, подтвержденного патентом РФ. "Локатор способен работать в аэропортах с любой интенсивностью полетов, в том числе там, где используются автоматизированные системы управления воздушным движением", - рассказал директор департамента ОПК Александр Калинин.

"В радиолокаторе АОРЛ-1АС применен запатентованный нами алгоритм обработки сигналов, позволяющий увеличить подпомеховую видимость, что обеспечивает лучшее обнаружение целей в сложных условиях на фоне мощных отражений от объектов на местности, - отметил, в свою очередь, генеральный директор завода "Полет" Евгений Никитин. - Кроме того, для обнаружения движущихся целей на фоне пассивных помех также применен особый алгоритм, позволяющий подстраиваться к условиям конкретной местности и метеоусловиям, что обеспечивает лучшее обнаружение целей при низком уровне ложных тревог. Эти алгоритмы - уникальны, на сегодняшний день они внедрены в серийное производство".

Радиолокаторы оснащены двумя комплектами аппаратуры с автоматическим переходом с одного комплекта на другой при отказе. Информация передается как в цифровом, так и в аналоговом виде. Радиолокатор обеспечивает высокое разрешение и точность определения координат воздушных судов.

Переоснащение российской аэродромной сети новой техникой ведется в рамках Федеральной целевой программы "Модернизация единой системы организации воздушного движения в РФ до 2020 года".

"В 2015-2016 годах также запланирована поставка этих радиолокаторов для зарубежных заказчиков в Египте, Вьетнаме и Ираке", - добавили в пресс-службе. ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - ОПК установит новое радиолокационное оборудование на аэродромах на востоке страны

----------


## Fencer

Как говорил Мимино, «такие пилоты на дороге не валяются...» НЕКОММЕРЧЕСКОЕ ПАРТНЕРСТВО БЕЗОПАСНОСТЬ ПОЛЕТОВ | Новости | Газета "Труд": о лауреате награды Партнерства "Безопасность полетов"

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольск авиационный https://topwar.ru/104060-komsomolsk-aviacionnyy.html

----------


## Fencer

*Путин присвоил почетные звания трем воинским частям*

Президент Владимир Путин присвоил почетные наименования 23-му истребительному авиационному полку, 810-й отдельной ордена Жукова бригаде морской пехоты и 277-му бомбардировочному авиационному полку.

Как говорится в указах президента, опубликованных на официальном портале правовой информации, теперь эти подразделения носят следующие названия: 23-й истребительный авиационный Таллинский полк, 810-я отдельная гвардейская ордена Жукова бригада морской пехоты и 277-й бомбардировочный авиационный Млавский полк.

Авиаполки удостоены почестей "в целях воспитания военнослужащих в духе преданности Отечеству и верности воинскому долгу, сохранения славных воинских исторических традиций, а также учитывая заслуги личного состава". Бригада морепехов - "за массовый героизм и отвагу, стойкость и мужество, проявленные личным составом бригады в боевых действиях по защите Отечества и государственных интересов в условиях вооруженных конфликтов, и учитывая ее заслуги в мирное время".

Отмечается, что три указа вступают в силу с момента подписания — с 29 января 2018 года 
https://topwar.ru/134892-putin-prisv...-chastyam.html

----------


## Fencer

> Президент Владимир Путин присвоил почетные наименования 23-му истребительному авиационному полку и 277-му бомбардировочному авиационному полку.


Официальное опубликование правовых актов в электронном виде
Официальное опубликование правовых актов в электронном виде

----------


## Fencer

День воздушного флота России 12 августа 2018 года

----------


## Fencer

> День воздушного флота России 12 августа 2018 года


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L59P3YsU4ek

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи истребителей и бомбардировщиков ВКС отработали дозаправку в воздухе https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2273995@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В армии ВВС и ПВО ВВО проведены полеты СУ-24 с посадкой по приборам https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2274212@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Хурба-2 военный гарнизон, служить и не тужить https://oksanamikhailikova.ru/khurba...it-i-ne-tuzhit

----------


## Fencer

ВОЙСКОВАЯ ЧАСТЬ 54824 - ОСНОВАТЕЛЬ СОВРЕМЕННОЙ ХУРБЫ https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3HX3/K2vGvvy7U

----------


## Fencer

С сайта "Одноклассники".

----------


## Fencer

Бомбометание и полет по приборам: экипажи Су-34 приступили к отработке навыков под Хабаровском https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/co...821-4RBMQ.html

----------


## Fencer

2 апреля 2021 года.

----------


## Fencer

9 мая 2021 года

----------


## Fencer

Хурба-2, военный гарнизон, лучшие годы службы https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5eeb3...0a872a494573e8

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall18868045_1702?f...80%D0%B1%D0%B0

----------


## Fencer

Экипаж советского бомбардировщика американского производства А-20 «Бостон» готовится к боевому вылету на Кубани.
На фотографии запечатлен экипаж командира 277-го бомбардировочного авиаполка 219-й, а позднее 132-й бомбардировочной авиадивизии майора Сергея Петровича Кужелева. Справа на переднем плане — штурман авиаполка майор Зельман Львович Уринцев. https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...511&__dp=y#lst

----------


## Fencer

Источник Служба в полках

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall498167_1709?fro...80%D0%B1%D0%B0

----------


## Fencer

Аэродром Хурба https://topwar.ru/83247-aerodrom-hurba.html

----------


## Fencer

Давно брошенное общежитие в военном городке Хурба-2 начали разбирать. Снято 29.10.2022 года.

----------


## Fencer

Хурбинскому авиаполку присвоено звание «гвардейского» komсity.ru 



> Президент России Владимир Путин присвоил звание «гвардейский» 277-му бомбардировочному авиационному полку Млавскому полку, который базируется на Хурбе. Об этом говорится в указе главы государства, опубликованном на официальном портале правовой информации.
> 
> Звание присвоено за массовый героизм, отвагу, стойкость и мужество, которые проявили военнослужащие подразделения во время боевых действий.

----------


## Fencer

Гарнизоны авиационные. Хурба. https://dzen.ru/a/Y3q0eGPGbGrLMnOS

----------


## Fencer

День Героев на боевом посту https://komsomolsk.su/novosti/den-ge...m-postu#js-dlgщ

----------

